# Thanks for the cake, everyone!



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, my Charge's camera started to die on me, and a call to verizon has resulted in a Droid Razr arriving at my doorstep next week. Thank you Jt, Kejar (hey, I ran gummy GBE for months







), Imnuts, nitro, and any other devs who I am forgetting. I enjoyed your work every time I used my phone.
The rest of y'all have fun and stay cool: thanks for helping me when I first started. I'll let you know what I think of the razr when I get it if you like.
Farewell, I almost think I'll miss you all.


----------



## Mikeyftp (Aug 14, 2011)

What did you say for them to upgrade to the razr? I've been having a few problems with this phone which I've had replaced quit a few times. Love the phone though.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Mikeyftp said:


> What did you say for them to upgrade to the razr? I've been having a few problems with this phone which I've had replaced quit a few times. Love the phone though.


Figured somebody would ask this







.
I basically made it clear that, after going through 2 charges and 3 SIM cards, having a phone with a broken charger, broken camera, dying screen, and terrible GPS/3g/4g connection is absolutly unacceptable (yes, that is how much was broken). The guy I talked to said that, because my (family's) account has been in good standing with them for years, they would "make an exception for me just this once" and mail me a razr. He said it wouldn't come with a charger though, so I guess I'm on my own for that. Any ideas?


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

electron said:


> Figured somebody would ask this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the phone uses micro usb (which I assume it does) then the Charge charger should be sufficient.


----------



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

I went from the x2 to the charge with just a please lol I was only 3 months into my contract.


----------

